# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Очень надо "1С:Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерия жкх"

## ывывывывы

Очень надо "1С:Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерия жкх"
если у кого есть установка - дайте ссылку плз.

----------


## piyavv piyavv

Присоединясь к просьбе!

----------


## PROGRAMER_GURU

КАЧАЙТЕ НА ЗДОРОВЬЕ

http://www.fayloobmennik.net/2101503

----------

воффка132 (04.10.2016)

----------


## PROGRAMER_GURU

КАЧАЙТЕ НА ЗДОРОВЬЕ

http://www.fayloobmennik.net/2101503

http://www.altkm.ru/forum/index.php?...d=722&Itemid=0

----------

Ruflex (13.10.2017), воффка132 (04.10.2016)

----------


## FireAlex

1С:Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерия ЖКХ, редакция 3.0 -свежий cf есть у кого?

----------

Vanja0956 (24.03.2018)

----------


## rider

> 1С:Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерия ЖКХ, редакция 3.0 -свежий cf есть у кого?


Присоединяюсь.

----------


## xmerfx

И мне, если есть свежая конфигурация?!!

----------


## Shuravi74

Доброго времени суток. А есть у кого Руководство пользователя? Заранее благодарю

----------


## intercinema

> Доброго времени суток. А есть у кого Руководство пользователя? Заранее благодарю


На сайте поставщика конфигурации

----------


## алкар

Добрый вечер. Очень нужна база 1С ЖКХ. У кого-нибудь есть данные где можно скачать. Нашла только версии 2014 года/, платформу не могу обновить.
Буду очень благодарна

----------


## myromskui

вот ссылка на последний релиз с конфой 3.0.88.28 https://dropmefiles.com/OKJow -  активна в течение 6 суток 
если будет не активна пишите в лс

----------


## ikalichkin

> вот ссылка на последний релиз с конфой 3.0.88.28 https://dropmefiles.com/OKJow -  активна в течение 6 суток 
> если будет не активна пишите в лс


Не прошли и сутки. А Германа уже нет...

----------


## ivshak

Нужны CF   начиная с 2015 года, хотя бы по одному за год. Есть у кого?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Нужны CF   начиная с 2015 года, хотя бы по одному за год. Есть у кого?


Кроме *ВЕЧНОГО АРХИВА*  и предложить то нечего...

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8. Конфигурация "1С:Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", редакция 3.0  версия 3.0.89.2 от 05.02.2021* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление Базовая:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------


## IN157

А можно ещё разик выложить 3.0.88.28 базовую? Спасибо!

----------


## Серж2013

Тоже нужна базовая, в вечном не базовая? Сразу не увидел, вначале идут базовые версии

----------


## mpss09

Поделитесь пожалуйста свежей ПРОФ версией

----------


## andiv21

> Поделитесь пожалуйста свежей ПРОФ версией


тоже очень надо установочный или cf

----------

asusteh (01.06.2021)

----------


## klugg

Может есть у кого свежий CF файл или база, "Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерия ЖКХ"

----------


## mpss09

есть
Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерия ЖКХ. Базовая версия
ПРОФ нет

----------


## mastek

тоже ищу хотябы базовую!

----------


## Aspirine

Люди! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, "Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерия ЖКХ".
Заранее Спасибо.

----------


## Aspirine

Люди! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, "Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерия ЖКХ".
Заранее Спасибо.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Люди! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, "Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерия ЖКХ".
> Заранее Спасибо.


Последний раз выкладывали в 2019 г
http://2bay.org/db/10099/1C/RentCalc...1.77_setup.zip

----------

